# Banear



## clares3

Alguien me indicó que ciertos foreros habían sido "baneados". Entendí que se refería a un uso españolizado de un término inglés. ¿Es así? Porque en España si dices baneado en principio no te entienden.
Ayudadme, foreros del otro lado.


----------



## miguel89

'Banear' es un término que sólo he leído en foros y en videojuegos 'en línea' (por no decir _online_ ) con el sentido de prohibir o restringir la entrada a alguien, es decir con el mismo o similar significado del verbo inglés _to ban_. Tampoco en la Argentina (y estimo que en ningún otro lado) nadie que no haya participado de ninguna de estas actividades lo entendería. 

Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

Gracias Miguel 89, así lo suponía aunque has ido más lejos y has ampliado la información: no sabía que fuera de uso exclusivo de foreros.
Muito obrigado, querido.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

miguel89 said:


> 'Banear' es un término que sólo he leído en foros y en videojuegos 'en línea' (por no decir _online_ )


...que ocurrente...

Pues, la verdad yo nunca había usado esa palabra hasta que la aprendí en este foro...como sinónimo (mal utilizado supongo) de expulsado.

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola clares3, banear se utiliza como dice miguel89 para impedir la participación de alguien en algún foro o juego. Conocí el vocablo porque también existe esa herramienta en los chat. Por _to ban _se suele decir meter o dar ban. ROSANGELUS en los foros para mi significa expulsado cosa que no es lo mismo al menos en el chat.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> ROSANGELUS en los foros para mi significa expulsado cosa que no es lo mismo al menos en el chat.


 


saludos
rosa


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Tambien conocí la palabra en los foros , distinto a este sí, donde era el moderador que mas "baneaba" usuarios, pero la he escuchado en otras partes, aunque al igual que accesar es una palabra que se mal utiliza.


----------



## Polizón

Es, que duda cabe, un anglicismo que -por hoy- se restringe al ámbito de foros en línea. 
No la he pronunciado en mi vida y mucho menos promuevo su uso, pero me temo que va a ir ganando terreno. 
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Ese anglicismo lo conocí en un foro de descarga (_Soulseek_) y noté que muchos hispanohablantes lo usaban: "Fulanito me _baneó_", "Si no compartes archivos, él sí te _banea_, ¿eh?". Desafortunadamente, como comenta Polizón, su uso va en aumento.

Les mando un saludo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Sólo lo he oído/leído entre los miembros de este foro.  
En el lenguaje cotidiano, nunca.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ROSANGELUS said:


> Pues, la verdad yo nunca había usado esa palabra hasta que la aprendí en este foro...como sinónimo (mal utilizado supongo) de expulsado.


Rectifíco, en realidad lo entiendo como "vetado", no como expulsado.


----------



## Galathil

Quizás ya es muy tardísimo postear en este thread pero ¿qué tal este verbo que viene del Francés banner, muy interesante:

*banir**.*
(Del fr. _bannir,_ y este del franco _*bannjan_, desterrar).
*1. *tr. ant. Pregonar a alguien por un delito.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que lo _echan a patadas y de malas maneras_. Vamos, que lo botaron.


----------



## Erreconerre

El siguiente enlace habla un poco del tema:

*contrabando*
Entre los francos, *ban* era la denominación de las numerosas _*prohibiciones*_ que regían la vida de ese pueblo. La palabra se mantuvo en el francés e influyó asimismo en la formación del vocablo italiano _bando,_ con el sentido de 'edicto dado a conocer en forma pública y solemne'. Del italiano, _bando_ llegó a Castilla con el mismo significado. Uno de estos edictos o bandos establecía severas penas para los que trajeran mercancías del exterior sin pagar los impuestos correspondientes a la Corona. Hacerlo era contrariar el bando real, o sea, cometer el delito de _contrabando_, como explicaba Sebastián de Covarrubias en su Tesoro de la lengua castellana. 
La palabra llegó también al inglés, como _to ban_ 'prohibir' y al portugués _banir_ 'expulsar, alejar, prohibir el ingreso a alguien a algún lugar'. 

http://www.elcastellano.org/palabra.php?q=contrabando


----------



## cbrena

Interesante. Podemos elegir entre el antiguo y existente* banir* y el moderno e inexistente _*banear*_. 

Llegado el caso, prefiero que me banan a que me_ baneen_.


----------



## Galathil

Claro," _Los usuarios del foro que no acaten las normas serán banados."_


----------



## Galathil

Galathil said:


> Claro," _Los usuarios del foro que no acaten las normas serán banados."_



Disculpen, en ese caso seria "_banidos" _​


----------



## duvija

Es que el español forma ahora verbos, casi siempre, con 'ear'. O sea que 'banear' es más moderno...


----------



## Galathil

duvija said:


> Es que el español forma ahora verbos, casi siempre, con 'ear'. O sea que 'banear' es más moderno...



Sí, se debería colocar la acepción del verbo moderno "banear" que indicaría lo mismo.


----------



## ErOtto

Como ya dijo Xiao, tenemos un verbo que significa +/- lo mismo. Del DRAE:


> *botar**.
> *(Del germ. _*bōtan_, golpear).
> *1. *tr. Arrojar, tirar, echar fuera a alguien o algo.


----------



## torrebruno

¿Que tal *aventar*? Es entrañable y coloquial. A mí me gusta.


> *4. *tr. coloq. Echar o expulsar, especialmente a personas.


"La leñe, me aventaron del foro solo español. Valiente panda de..."


----------



## juandiego

Por aquí lo de *expulsado* iría bastante bien, es el término al que se recurría cuando te echaban del colegio o alguna institución.


----------



## Galathil

Mientras mas palabras mejor


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Echado va como anillo al dedo. Simple y va con el contexto. Les fue vedado el ingreso, están vedados de escribir.


----------



## duvija

ErOtto said:


> Como ya dijo Xiao, tenemos un verbo que significa +/- lo mismo. Del DRAE:



"botar",
verbo que jamás usamos. Ni para la basura, ni tenemos 'un bote' más que para remar, ni na de na.


----------



## Galathil

duvija said:


> "botar",
> verbo que jamás usamos. Ni para la basura, ni tenemos 'un bote' más que para remar, ni na de na.



En mi país sí se utiliza mucho, por lo menos, cuando tiramos la basura o cuando alguien tira algo a la calle.
Pero banear no solamente significa echar, a veces te pueden banear temporalmente y no significa que no puedas volver a ingresar al foro o juego online, en tal caso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya puestos, preferiría un verbo con más mala baba:* fulminar*, por ejemplo. Pero ya me acostumbré a banear, un verbo que desconocía antes de entrar en este bendito foro. No me gusta la versión con dos enes (bannear), que es un quiero y no puedo.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Ya puestos, preferiría un verbo con más mala baba:* fulminar*, por ejemplo. Pero ya me acostumbré a banear, un verbo que desconocía antes de entrar en este bendito foro. No me gusta la versión con dos enes (bannear), que es un quiero y no puedo.
> 
> Saludos



De acuerdo, 'banear' será. Yo, en realidad, lo conozco desde hace años...


----------



## Galathil

Yo he estado escuchando ese verbo desde que salió un juego _online_ llamado _World Of Warcraft, _aproximadamente como desde el 2006 y siempre se usaba banear y creo que lo seguiré usando por su especificidad y que suena bonito.


----------



## sergio11

Yo la oí por primera vez cuando ingresé al foro, pero inmediatamente me di cuenta de qué significaba, porque el "Spanglish" es muy común aquí en Los Angeles, y aunque uno no haya oído nunca esas palabras, las deduce fácilmente.


----------



## juandiego

Galathil said:


> Yo he estado escuchando ese verbo desde que salió un juego _online_ llamado _World Of Warcraft, _aproximadamente como desde el 2006 y siempre se usaba banear y creo que lo seguiré usando por su especificidad y que suena bonito.


Hola Galathil.
¿Lo usarías también en un contexto formal? O mejor preguntado ¿hasta qué nivel de registro del lenguaje en el que te veas envuelto te sentirías con confianza como para utilizarlo?


----------



## duvija

juandiego said:


> Hola Galathil.
> ¿Lo usarías también en un contexto formal? O mejor preguntado ¿hasta qué nivel de registro del lenguaje en el que te veas envuelto te sentirías con confianza como para utilizarlo?



Buena pregunta. Dado que es una palabra de un campo semántico explícito (por eso no nos sirvieron las que ya teníamos, como "expulsado, echado, fulminado, vedado, patada en el culo, amordazado por un tiempito y otras"), el uso será tan formal/informal como la ocasión de usarlo. Sospecho que no lo usaríamos en un libro de enseñanza de español de la realeza europea, pero sí con colegas que anden arrastrándose por foros como éste.


----------



## ninux

Galathil said:


> Disculpen, en ese caso seria "_banidos" _​


¿Baneados?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No me sentiría cómodo en un contexto formal. Vedado, diría en ese caso.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Banir_ es português.


----------



## swift

En el contexto de los foros en Internet, uso invariablemente *'expulsar'* y sus derivados: _expulsado, expulsión_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

swift said:


> En el contexto de los foros en Internet, uso invariablemente *'expulsar'* y sus derivados: _expulsado, expulsión_.


Ese uso te honra.


----------



## flljob

duvija said:


> "botar",
> verbo que jamás usamos. Ni para la basura, ni tenemos 'un bote' más que para remar, ni na de na.



En México el verbo botar se usa con este sentido a nivel coloquial y entre los chavos.
*botar**.*(Del germ. _*bōtan_, golpear).
*1. *tr. Arrojar, tirar, echar fuera a alguien o algo.

Se oye frecuentemente decir que su novia lo botó.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

En España también se usa botar exactamente con el mismo sentido y en el mismo ámbito.


----------



## Galathil

juandiego said:


> Hola Galathil.
> ¿Lo usarías también en un contexto formal? O mejor preguntado ¿hasta qué nivel de registro del lenguaje en el que te veas envuelto te sentirías con confianza como para utilizarlo?



Obviamente, no lo usaría en un contexto formal, lo usaría con mis amigos, gente que me encuentro en la calle, usando el MSN. Incluso con gente mucho mayor que yo, y lo mas sorprendente, es que me entienden, a veces, y sino fácilmente les explico, y no hay problema con respecto a que si es un anglicismo o no. Sin embargo, ya posteé antes que existe el verbo banir. 

En tal caso, usaría cualquier sinónimo susodicho. Y repito, lo uso porque precisamente denota prohibición de tu cuenta en Internet. Me gusta a veces usar los anglicismos porque vienen impregnados con la precisión y "_acuracidad" _​del lenguaje ingles con respecto a la tecnología.

Pero repito en un lenguaje formal no los utilizaría, ni menos en un escrito.


----------



## juandiego

Galathil said:


> Obviamente, no lo usaría en un contexto formal, lo usaría con mis amigos, gente que me encuentro en la calle, usando el MSN. Incluso con gente mucho mayor que yo, y lo mas sorprendente, es que me entienden, a veces, y sino fácilmente les explico, y no hay problema con respecto a que si es un anglicismo o no. Sin embargo, ya posteé antes que existe el verbo banir.
> 
> En tal caso, usaría cualquier sinónimo susodicho. Y repito, lo uso porque precisamente denota prohibición de tu cuenta en Internet. Me gusta a veces usar los anglicismos porque vienen impregnados con la precisión y "_acuracidad" _​del lenguaje ingles con respecto a la tecnología.
> 
> Pero repito en un lenguaje formal no los utilizaría, ni menos en un escrito.


Gracias por la respuesta, Galathil.

Supongo que mientras uno tenga claro que lo va a utilizar a un nivel coloquial controlado, no es criticable y puede tener cierta gracia. Que conste que yo también podría utilizarlo en tono simpático con alguien que sé que me entiende, muy pocos desde luego. Pero concretamente el que se trata en este hilo y el que has utilizado humorísticamente, _acuracidad_, no tienen más _precisión_ que otras palabras existentes en español. Yo diría que _banned_ (persona prohibida por decreto) incluso menos que _expulsado_ (persona echada de un lugar).

Cuando aportan algo están bien (tenis, esnifar, golf, fútbol, etc.) pero a menudo entran simplemente por pura afición al extranjerismo, como si por el hecho de serlo fuera mejor. Esta afición se nota en muchas cosas, como el que le pone un nombre extranjero a su bar, a su hijo, etc. Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, se suele ser más permeable a lo nocivo de este efecto cuanto menos interés por la cultura general se tiene.


----------



## sergio11

Volviendo al tema original, no entiendo porqué dicen que no hay un buen sustituto para "banear." Cualquiera de las posibilidades mencionadas arriba son buenas: echar, expulsar, suspender, prohibir, vedar, vetar, proscribir. Yo estaría conforme con cualquiera de ellas. Por supuesto, no "botar" ni "aventar," que me resultan muy extrañas, pero las demás las podría usar sin ningún reparo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues volviendo al tema, y de lleno, tan inútil es en español *_banear_ como *_acuracidad_ (mejor sería, ya puestos a perpetrar palabrejas *_acuracia_), por poner otro ejemplo de anglicismo inútil. El préstamo sólo es legítimo si viene a llenar un vacío léxico, si se necesita por inopia del idioma propio para el concepto que se quiere expresar. En este caso vemos que sobran palabras en español para indicar que a alguien lo *echan* lo *botan*, lo *expulsan*, lo *borran*, lo *dan de baja forzosamente* de un sitio, y sin necesidad de proclamar un bando para ello.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo entiendo que el verbo castellano que más se aproxima al significado de _banear_ es *vedar* ( y no vetar). Impedir el acceso por mandato, muchas veces inadecuada decisión de un moderador, y que no coincide con el significado de expulsar.


----------



## Galathil

juandiego said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, Galathil.
> 
> Supongo que mientras uno tenga claro que lo va a utilizar a un nivel coloquial controlado, no es criticable y puede tener cierta gracia. Que conste que yo también podría utilizarlo en tono simpático con alguien que sé que me entiende, muy pocos desde luego. Pero concretamente el que se trata en este hilo y el que has utilizado humorísticamente, _acuracidad_, no tienen más _precisión_ que otras palabras existentes en español. Yo diría que _banned_ (persona prohibida por decreto) incluso menos que _expulsado_ (persona echada de un lugar).
> 
> Cuando aportan algo están bien (tenis, esnifar, golf, fútbol, etc.) pero a menudo entran simplemente por pura afición al extranjerismo, como si por el hecho de serlo fuera mejor. Esta afición se nota en muchas cosas, como el que le pone un nombre extranjero a su bar, a su hijo, etc. Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, se suele ser más permeable a lo nocivo de este efecto cuanto menos interés por la cultura general se tiene.



*[...]* Y lo que dices del verbo banear, es cierto, tiene mas gracia decirlo entre tus conocidos, y ya se entiende así entre mis amigos internautas. Pero claro, si estuviese en una exposición, no lo diría.

*[...]*


----------

